# shocking wiper motor



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I pulled the dash out and put it back in a while ago. I just now got around to hooking up the wiper motor, (worked fine before). I turned the wiper switch and the wipers worked but the motor wont shut off or park, just keeps running, I also notice that if I touch the wiper switch and the ignition key I get a jolt. Obviously it's a grounding issue under the dash, where are the dash grounds located? My tach will work some of the time and other times it will peg and stay there, another dash ground issue? I hate electrical problems. Any direction will be appreciated. I also have an orange wire that I can't remember where it went, I think it is for the cigar lighter, would that cause problems if not connected?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the wiper motor runs by grounding it thru the switch. if it keeps running, then it is getting a ground somewhere which could be thru the motor mounting or linkage or a short in the switch. problem is not likely dash grounds. you touching both is creating a circuit. you are the wire. orange is lighter, as long it does not short against something. it is always hot. Tach pegs is another problem. bad wire to coil.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

OOps did I type tach, I meant to say the oil pressure gage. I still think I have some sort of ground issue, this weekend I took it to a show and the gas gage was pegged (first time that happened) as well as the oil press, then the oil press started working about 10 miles in and a couple of miles later, the gas gage started working. Both would intermitantly peg for a while then come back. I wish I had done a better job of labeling and taking pics of the dash before I took it apart.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Unplug the connector at the wiper motor, turn it over 180 degrees, plug it back in.

(It's been awhile now but I think I had the same problem with mine --- that's what fixed it.)

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Tried flipping the connector, that didn't work either, tried every combination that was possible. I even unplugged all the connectors and bench tested it on the firewall and it still wouldn't park. The weird thing is, is that it bench tested fine when it was resting on the radiator support before I bolted it in. I don't have the gasket at the firewall for the pump, could that cause the problem?


----------

